# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  لا يجوز التصريح بخطبة المعتدة من وفاة أو طلاق

## حكاية روووح

عمتي منفصلة عن زوجها لها أربع سنوات ومعاملة طلاق شغالة وتقدم لها شاب لخطبتها هل يجوز لها قراءة فاتحة وجلوس معه دون خلوة خلال أشهر العدة ؟
نص الجواب

الحمد لله

أولاً :

الذي نفهمه من سؤالك أن طلاق عمتك من زوجها لم يتم بعد ، لأنك تقولين : ( ومعاملة الطلاق شغالة ) ، فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فعمتك ما زالت في عصمة زوجها ، فلا يجوز لأحد أن يتقدم لخطبتها ولا يتفق معها على الزواج بعد طلاقها ، حتى يتم الطلاق بالفعل .

ثانياً : 

إذا تم الطلاق وكان طلاقاً رجعيا ، فلا يجوز أيضاً في فترة العدة أن يتقدم أحد لخطبتها ، لا تصريحاً ولا تعريضاً ، لأن المرأة الرجعية في حكم الزوجة ، لزوجها أن يراجعها في أي وقت شاء ما دامت في العدة .

ثالثاً :

أما إذا كان الطلاق غير رجعي ( كالطلقة الثالثة أو الطلاق مقابل عوض تدفعه المرأة ) فيجوز التعريض بخطبتها في فترة العدة ، ولا يجوز التصريح ، لقول الله تعالى : ( وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنْتُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ ) (البقرة/235) .

وهذه الآية في المرأة المعتدة من وفاة زوجها ، وقاس عليها العلماء كل من اعتدت وليس لزوجها عليها رجعة .

والفرق بين التصريح والتعريض : أن التصريح هو اللفظ الذي لا يحتمل إلا النكاح ، مثل : أريد أن أتزوجك ، أو سأتقدم لخطبتك ... ونحو ذلك .

وأما التعريض فهو اللفظ المحتمل للزواج ولغيره ، مثل : إني أبحث عن زوجة ونحو ذلك .

ومعلوم أن الناس يعتبرون قراءة الفاتحة خطبة صريحة ، وعلى هذا فلا يجوز أن يتقدم أحد لعمتك ويقرأ الفاتحة وتجلس معه إلى انتهاء العدة .

مع التنبيه على أن قراءة الفاتحة عند الخطبة أو العقد لم ترد به السنة .

وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء : هل قراءة الفاتحة عند خطبة الرجل للمرأة بدعة ؟

فأجابت : " قراءة الفاتحة عند خِطبة الرجل امرأة ، أو عَقْدِ نكاحِه عليها بدعة " انتهى .

"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (19/146) .

وينظر : "الشرح الممتع": (10/124-127) ، "الموسوعة الفقهية" (19/191) .

والله أعلم .



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

